# Dumme Idee: Kaputte Grafikkarte per Treiber "reparieren"?

## sprittwicht

So, jetzt mach ich mich hier mal richtig zum Affen.  :Smile: 

Hab hier ne Radeon 9800 Pro, die bei einem Lüfterausfall halb gestorben ist. Zieht jetzt im Grafikmodus (Text: keine Probleme) immer so vertikale Streifen durch's Bild.

Erstmal ein schönes Bildchen: http://www.bilder-speicher.de/07052723964322.gratis-foto-hosting-page.html

Nun hab ich ein bisschen in Vista und Linux rumgespielt, und zu meinem Erstaunen war das Fehlverhalten relativ unterschiedlich. Die Streifen machen zwar beide, allerdings kann ich z.B. in Vista keine Screenshots davon machen. Screenshots sind völlig streifenfrei. Unter Gentoo landen alle Streifen schonungslos auf dem Screenshot, siehe den Link oben.

Desweiteren sind die Streifen das einzige Problem unter Vista. Unter Gentoo ist das ganze Bild zusätzlich etwas zu hell und an einigen Stellen gibt es coole "Wischeffekte". Z.B. neben dem aufgeklappten K-Menü macht sich ein etwa 1 cm breiter roter Streifen bemerkbar, allerdings mit relativ zufälliger Breite über die komplette Höhe des Menüs. Also keine senkrechte Linie, sondern.. Hm... Wenn's ein Shadereffekt wär würd ich sagen: Cool. Ist aber offensichtlich keiner, es sei denn die Karte schüttet kurz vor ihrem Tod noch ein paar Endorphine aus.  :Smile: 

(Helligkeit und Schmiereffekt sind auf dem Screenshot NICHT sichtbar, das sind reine Anzeigefehler und treten wie gesagt unter Windows nicht auf.)

Weitere Unterschiede? Unter Windows bleiben die Linien wirklich nur an ihren Originalpositionen erhalten. Wenn ich unter Linux z.B. eine geöffnete Konsole hin- und herschiebe, werden die Pixelfehler immer schön mitkopiert, sodass nachher der komplette Bildschirm zugesaut ist. Minimiere ich dann das Fenster und maximiere es wieder, sind nur die paar regelmäßigen Linien sichtbar.

Das alles bringt mich nun auf folgende Idee:

1. Keine Ahnung, warum ich unter Linux einen Schmiereffekt und Helligkeitserhöhung sehe, aber offenbar machen Windows- und Linuxtreiber irgendwas grundlegend unterschiedlich.

2. Was mag auf der Karte durchgebrannt sein? Bestimmt irgendwas mit dem Speicher, dafür sprächen die sehr regelmäßigen Muster und die Tatsache, dass sich die Anzahl der Streifen bei Verdopplung der Farbtiefe von 16 auf 32 Bit unter Windows ebenfalls verdoppelt.

Nun war es ja früher glaub ich mal möglich, mit irgendwelchen tollen Tuningtools zusätzliche Shaderpipelines auf Grafikkarten freizuschalten, die die Hersteller teilweise nur per Treiber deaktiviert haben, um halb kaputte Grafikkarten noch mit reduzierter Leistung als Billigmodelle an den Mann zu bringen.

Auch wenn das vermeintliche Speicherproblem jetzt nicht viel mit deaktivierten Shadereinheiten zu tun hat: Wäre es eventuell möglich, am offenen Ati-Treiber so rumzupfuschen, dass man per Trial-and-error "irgendwas"(TM) auf der Karte ausschaltet, und so mit reduzierter Leistung trotzdem noch ein komplett fehlerfreies Bild erreichen kann?

Oder vielleicht per Treiber bestimmte Speichermodule der Grafikkarte als nicht vorhanden markieren, auf den Arbeitsspeicher ummappen oder sowas in der Art?

Klingt wahrscheinlich alles ein bisschen absurd, und "Kauf doch einfach ne neue Karte und gut!" ist wohl die einfachste Lösung, aber rein technisch würd's mich echt mal interessieren, ob das wohl möglich wäre?

Edit: Argh! Sorry, falsches Forum. Kann das mal jemand ins Diskussionsforum verschieben?

----------

## Sourcecode

Technisch möglich ist alles.

Das Problem in diesem Falle ist, das die Linux Treiber von der Community weiterentwickelt werden, man aber unter Windows (idr.) mit Closed Source Treibern vor allem von ati.com arbeitet.

DAs führt dich zu dem Problem das es nichtmal 2 Gleiche Treiber sind, sondern von ihrer Arbeit und vom Hersteller total unterscheiden, sprich du kannst den einen Treiber so nicht als Vorlange nehmen wonach du suchen sollst.

Wenn du ein ASM Freak bist und dich mit Reverse Engineering auskennst, würde ich das aus Spaß machen, aber sonst kannste das eher vergessen.

Sowas ist bei so einer Treiberkonstellation ne Nadel im Heuhaufen.

Und wenn man das ganze mal in Kosten/Nutzen Faktor stellt, is das ganze zimlich Sinnfrei, da würd ich mir eher ne neue Karte holen und fertig und SOWAS nur aus Spaß an der Freud nebenbei machen.

Aber alleine aus Codingtechnischen Gründen würde ich sowas aufwändiges nur auf nem Heilen Display machen, ansonsten übersieht man nochwas.

anyway, die Streife in deinem Bild sehen toll aus, ich will auch so was.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SvenFischer

Du hast meiner Meinung nach 3 Möglichkeiten:

1. Du verkaufst die Karte als Beryl+ featured

2. Das Interesse ist ja groß an solchen tollen Funktionen, vielleicht tauscht jemand mit Dir?

3. Evtl. ist das Problem bei sehr wenigen Farben verschwunden?

----------

## Robmaster

In Windows kannst du mit dem rivatuner deine Shader Deaktivieren und die Karte untertakten.

----------

## Dragonix

Und afair kannst dus dann sogar als neues Bios auf die Graka schmeissen ==> Egal mit welchem Treiber. Evtl kannst du ja alte Pixelshader deaktivieren (kaputte) und einige deaktivierten (afaik war das der einzige Unterschied zur XT) dafür wieder aktiveren. Das wär lustig^^ bezweifle aber das es geht ._.

Aber wenn du Win auf deinem Rechner hast, denk ich, dass es einen Versuch wert währe...

----------

## sprittwicht

Mit den Shadern hab ich ja im 2D-Desktopbetrieb recht wenig am Hut...

Aber ich guck mir den Rivatuner mal an, vielleicht kann man damit ja noch buntere Muster provozieren.  :Smile: 

----------

